# SB 730 intro'd to force sale of 475 acres of hunting land to golf course developer



## Swedish Pimple (Nov 20, 2008)

FYI: A carbon copy of HB 5058 as originally introduced (sale of fair market value proceeds would go to general fund, not game and fish fund) was introduced yesterday by State Sen. Tony Stamas. The bill was referred to the Senate Committee on Appropriations, where HB 5058 (Sheltrown) currently sits.


----------



## OscGal (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, Isn't this interesting that the identical bill was proposed just days after some of us opposing House Bill 5058 visited Sen. Stamas during his office hours and he said he wasn't aware of any opposition to 5058.  He now has in his hands over 900 signatures on copies of a pietition against it... with more coming in. Now 4 members ( of 7 ) of the township board have said they support the golf course but not the sale of state land for it!  This whole thing seems to be smoke and mirrors and slight of hand! Write your senators again if you oppose both House Bill 5058 and Senate Bill 730. Maybe the state could make money by sending our legislatures on the road doing magic shows.


----------

